# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون الدولي العام >  سلطة الاحتلال على القدس إدارية مؤقتة

## hazem mohamed

سلطة الاحتلال على القدس إدارية مؤقتة


منذ أن احتلت إسرائيل الأراضي الفلسطينية في الرابع من حزيران لسنة 1967 م، وهي تعمل جاهدة بالوسائل والطرق كافة للسيطرة على مدينة القدس وتغيير معالمها بهدف تهويدها وإنهاء الوجود العربي فيها.

ولتحقيق هذا الهدف من قبل حكومات دولة إسرائيل المتعاقبة شرعت منذ اليوم الأول لاحتلالها بالاستيلاء على الأراضي الفلسطينية وإقامة  المستوطنات عليها ثم تهجير الفلسطينيين وسحب ألهويات منهم بهدف خلق واقع جديد يكون فيه اليهود النسبة الغالبة في مدينة القدس.

والهدف الأساسي من بناء الجدار الفاصل حول مدينة القدس هو تهويد المدينة وإخراج الفلسطينيين منها على المدى البعيد بكل الوسائل والسبل كي تواجه إسرائيل الفلسطينيين بالأمر الواقع وتقطع الطرق عليهم في أن تكون القدس الشرقية عاصمة لدولتهم القادمة.

وما تقوم به إسرائيل اليوم ليس مخالفا للقانون الدولي فحسب بل انه مخالفا لروح العصر الذي يرفض كل شكل من أشكال العنصرية، وعملها هذا هو تجل واضح لهذه العنصرية.

وتشير تصريحات  قادة إسرائيل دون استثناء بأن أهدافهم تجاه القدس تكمن أولا بتحديد حدود القدس الموسعة التي ترغب إسرائيل في إخضاعها لسيطرتها من جانب واحد دون مراعاة لأية قواعد أو اتفاقات، وثانيا عزل المدن والقرى  الفلسطينية في الضفة الغربية وقطاع غزة عن القدس وضواحيها وقراها مع ما في ذلك من تمزيق للأرض، وثالثا التنكر للقوانين والمواثيق الدولية ولكل قرارات الأمم المتحدة التي لا تجيز احتلال ارض الغير بالقوة المسلحة أو تطبيق قوانينها عليها.

وعلى ضوء ما ذكر أعلاه فان قضية القدس قد دخلت مرحلة خطيرة بعد ضم إسرائيل لشطر المدينة الشرقي تنفيذا لمخططها الرامي لتوحيد شطري المدينة لتكون كما يدعون عاصمة دولة إسرائيل الموحدة والأبدية من جهة أولى.

وان إسرائيل على مدى ستة وأربعين عاما من الاحتلال إذ أنها لم تترك وسيلة إلا واتبعتها ولا مخططا وألا نفذته في سبيل تهويد مدينة القدس، واكبر مثال شاهد على ذلك غابة المستوطنات التي طوقت المدينة وحاصرتها وابتلعت أراضيها من جهة أخرى.

وفي هذا الصدد أعلنت الولايات المتحدة في 14/7/1967 على لسان ممثلها في الجمعية العامة  " اوكرجولد برج " إنها تعتبر القدس واحدة من أقدس مدن العالم، والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ترى أن القدس الشرقية التي احتلتها اسرائيل عام 1967 هي منطقة محتلة تخضع لقانون الاحتلال الحزبي، ولا يجوز لإسرائيل أن تدخل  عليها أية تغييرات، كذلك فان التغييرات التي  أدخلتها إسرائيل على المدينة تعتبر باطلة ولا تمثل حكما مسبقا على الوضع النهائي والدائم للمدينة".
إن هذا الموقف يتطابق مع موقف الأمم المتحدة التي وصفت مدينة القدس ارض محتلة بحسب القانون ولا يجوز تغييرالاوضاع  الديموغرافية أو السياسة فيها وان أي تغيير يعتبر باطلا ولا يعتمد به.

لذا فالقدس الشرقية هي ارض محتلة منذ حزيران عام  1967م وتخضع لقواعد القانون الدولي الخاص  بحالات الاحتلال الحربي، أي أن السيادة عليها لا يمكن أن تنقل إلى اسرائيل بموجب سلطة الاحتلال التي هي بطبيعتها سلطة إدارية مؤقتة.


الدكتور حنا عيسى – أستاذ القانون الدولي


 :Read:  :Read:  :Read:

----------


## kura

دائما سلطة الاحتلال ادارة مؤقتة - حفظ الله شعب فلسطين

----------

